# Doe's anyone have free bandsaw plan's



## Matildasmate (Oct 12, 2007)

:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: Hi everyone Doe's anyone have a free set , of good step by step bandsaw plan's , that they are willing to share . It would be most appreciated by me and many other's . Thank's Cheer's MM


----------



## Sprig (Oct 12, 2007)

Matildasmate said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: Hi everyone Doe's anyone have a free set , of good step by step bandsaw plan's , that they are willing to share . It would be most appreciated by me and many other's . Thank's Cheer's MM



You and your mates need ta know _how_ to ask questions and then use your search engines  (no offence meant there mon, but hey!)

Googled "Home made bandsaw plans, free" with over 22,000 entries, granted not all about bandsaws but ya catch my drift eh, theres a ton of info out there its just a matter of spending a bit of time to do the searches, learn to ignore the obviously non-helpful links and try to find the specific statements regarding your questions. Also try to reword your inquiries if you end up with a list of lemons.
Secondly, spend a bit of time in your local library, it is a much underused and very valuable resource and I have no doubt there are more than a few free ideas out there that have been covered.
This link came up fourth or fifth I think > http://www.vintageprojects.com/power-tools/pipe-bandsaw.html
And various projects involving homebuilt things also link back to this site (its pretty cool btw).
As well there are sites like this here one which seems like a fairly decent forum for just such questions as yours> http://www.machinebuilders.net/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=1412&PN=4
I am by no means trying to steer you away from AS by any stretch of the imagination, its just that many of the questions such as yours are answered elsewhere many times over if you take the time to go look-see.
Thirdly, and for me lastly on this topic, use your imagination, go study some existing ones, figure out what you need to accomplish your goals, two wheels for your band to run on with decent bearings (seen a couple of setups using rubber tired trailer tires etc.), a table to mount your machine on, pullys, a power source, an engine or motor, the gear to adjust your setup, etc etc., ya want ta run it on rails? Then go to the local junk yards and see what is there, don't let the lack of a plan stand in the way of a perfectly good idea 

My halve cut 0.02$ fer a very tired Friday evening (sorry if I sound grumpy, I'm not really, just beat ta death today, been a long week), if I come up with better links I will post them as I am sort of curious about this also but no energy to go hunting right now  .................. 



Serge


----------



## Matildasmate (Oct 13, 2007)

*Had a good laugh mate*



Sprig said:


> You and your mates need ta know _how_ to ask questions and then use your search engines  (no offence meant there mon, but hey!)
> 
> Googled "Home made bandsaw plans, free" with over 22,000 entries, granted not all about bandsaws but ya catch my drift eh, theres a ton of info out there its just a matter of spending a bit of time to do the searches, learn to ignore the obviously non-helpful links and try to find the specific statements regarding your questions. Also try to reword your inquiries if you end up with a list of lemons.
> Secondly, spend a bit of time in your local library, it is a much underused and very valuable resource and I have no doubt there are more than a few free ideas out there that have been covered.
> ...



Excellent info Sprig sometime's the brain need's a tweak or 2 to get it back on track . I also had a good laugh mate , nothing wrong with a bit of sarcasm , thank's for the effort , I am sure many topic's come up time and again , as for asking the wrong question , I think I did OK , yeah I know you meant google :hmm3grin2orange: Cheers MM


----------



## Sprig (Oct 13, 2007)

Matildasmate said:


> Excellent info Sprig sometime's the brain need's a tweak or 2 to get it back on track . I also had a good laugh mate , nothing wrong with a bit of sarcasm , thank's for the effort , I am sure many topic's come up time and again , as for asking the wrong question , I think I did OK , yeah I know you meant google :hmm3grin2orange: Cheers MM


Lol, no I wrote it properly! Really I did........I suppose I could have said "I Googled" but I figured the "I" would be understood...............hey mate, just how far in the boonies is ya? 

(Glad I cheered ya up!)



 (and ya, that first site is worthy of a good look through imho, pretty cool stuff!)

Serge


----------



## cantcutter (Oct 13, 2007)

You don't need plans.....just start welding a bunch of crap together and post lots of pics while you do it

I knew the I was implied.... Those Aussies and Brits.....gotta spell everything out for them


----------



## Matildasmate (Oct 13, 2007)

*Free please*

:hmm3grin2orange: Free please


----------



## cantcutter (Oct 13, 2007)

Matildasmate said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Free please



I don't have plans, but I can take some up close pics of mine and you can copy it:yoyo:


----------



## Matildasmate (Oct 13, 2007)

*Thank's Cantcutter*



cantcutter said:


> I don't have plans, but I can take some up close pics of mine and you can copy it:yoyo:



Sound's great Cantcutter ....... I got a set of plan's off of the net , which I bought for about $25.00us , for the carriage plan's , no rail plan's , but I figure it wont take much to design a set of rail's , I will also redesign the carriage , the carriage itself is simple enough , but some of the part's they want a person to use or make , are just over complicated and pointless , like the carriage wheels , I reckon some steel v belt pulleys with bearing's would work fine . This is just a dream for now , not enough time or money . But I would like to do some research on it now , so I get a better idea of what I am in for . I have built a number of project's now , small front-end loader , boom spray and sawmill to name a few . Would it be possible to get a shot of the band blade guides , the part the blade run's against . Cheers MM


----------



## scottr (Oct 14, 2007)

MM , a guy a couple of miles from here has a Turner mill that uses 5" diameter v belt pulleys for the carriage wheels . They look just like the pulleys on the riding mower . http://www.turnermills.com/


----------



## cantcutter (Oct 14, 2007)

*don't mind the dust*























If you want cleaner pics.... or pics of anything else let me know.


----------



## Matildasmate (Oct 14, 2007)

*Good stuff Mate*

That's great stuff Cantcutter , I thought there was a couple of bearing's missing on the plan's , the one's supporting the back edge of the band blade , as the blade passe's by . Now that I have thought about building a bandsaw a little more seriously , I have come to realize , the design phase is the easy part , a basic bandsaw is quite a simple machine , building one that is accurate that would be the tricky part . mmmmmmm lot's to think about mate . Cheers MM


----------



## cantcutter (Oct 14, 2007)

Yeah you are right...... They are pretty simple and yet mine have 13 adjustment screws on each side....

As far as cutting straight the most importiant part is the tracking of the band wheels, but they only have 4 adjustment screws on them.... My carriage roles on 4 pully wheels that ride round stock that is welded to the logbed.... there is one bearing on each side of the bottom of the carriage that holds the head to the logbed.


----------



## infomet (Oct 14, 2007)

I have seen wheels made for gate opening systems...about 3" diameter with a V groove to run on angle iron. Talk to an upscale fence company.


----------



## Matildasmate (Oct 14, 2007)

*Turner's Bandsaw's*



scottr said:


> MM , a guy a couple of miles from here has a Turner mill that uses 5" diameter v belt pulleys for the carriage wheels . They look just like the pulleys on the riding mower . http://www.turnermills.com/



Hi Scott , thank's mate , I sent them an email to see what sort of price's they can come up with and or kit's . Cheer's MM ........ Yeah that's what I thought about the v belt pulley's , I see they also use bearing's both side's of the band blade , as well as back of blade .


----------



## Matildasmate (Oct 14, 2007)

*Carriage bearing's*

I see what you mean Cantcutter , that's a good idea mate . Cheer's MM


----------



## Judge (Oct 15, 2007)

*Carriage wheels*



infomet said:


> I have seen wheels made for gate opening systems...about 3" diameter with a V groove to run on angle iron. Talk to an upscale fence company.



Try McMaster-Carr.com, page 1295 of their on-line catalogue. These look good, and are pretty reasonable.


----------



## Matildasmate (Oct 15, 2007)

*Plan's for bandsaw*



Judge said:


> Try McMaster-Carr.com, page 1295 of their on-line catalogue. These look good, and are pretty reasonable.



They sure look good . Cheer's MM


----------



## Al Smith (Oct 16, 2007)

If you do a "google" on the subject of homebuilts you will find about a zillion sites covering the subject.

There must be innumerable methods and ideas for making guides and set works,everything you can imagine and some you can't.

You can delve with the parts of the bandsaw in several ways.You can make them or buy ready made components such as guides,set works,ready made carriage assembleys,about any old thing your heart desires.

A guy by the name of Bill Rakes sells plans.He has sold a bunch of them.I doubt he actually had the brainstorm for a rubber tired bandsaw but he seems to be the guru of same.There are some on e-Bay often for about 25 bucks,more or less.

Depending on a persons mechanical knowledge and ability to tell good junk from bad,the plans would or might be a better option.As for myself,my ability to reinvent the wheel knows no boundries,so to speak.I have a very vivide imagination,not at all times a good thing neccessarily.


----------



## infomet (Oct 16, 2007)

Here's a nice site. Googling "V groove roller" brings up lots of them.

http://www.castercity.com/eshop/10Expand.asp?ProductCode=VL4x2&ReturnTo=../vgroovew.htm


----------

